# What do the 1.2x or 2.5x mean?



## RNL3

Whatever the ride costs, does that mean it’ll times that number more?


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Yes as I recall. 1.2 or 2.5 times the normal rate.


----------



## Pax Collector

It's called surge and you'll multiply your fare by that amount.

Say you earn $10 on a base ride. With a surge of 1.2X, your earning will turn into $12 and 2.5X will turn it into $25.


----------



## Roadmasta

In my market we still have surge multiplier. Looks like yours too. The rates are so low that 1.5 might seem good when in fact it might not be.


----------



## losiglow

It doesn't add the multiplier to the base rate. It simply multiplies the base rate by the surge value. For example, a $5 ride in a 1.2x area would pay $5 x 1.2 = $6. So it's not the base rate + 1.2X, but the base rate multiplied by 1.2.

Lyft on the other hand, _is_ in addition to the normal rate. So a 100% Primetime would indicate that the ride will give you 100% _more_ than the base rate. So a $5 ride would then be $10. It's kind of confusing when comparing Uber to Lyft that way. A 2.0x for Uber is equivalent to a 100% for Lyft.


----------

